
Scalability updates in Kubernetes 1.6: 5,000 node and 150,000 pod clusters - TheIronYuppie
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2017/03/scalability-updates-in-kubernetes-1.6.html?m=1
======
TheIronYuppie
The community deserves a ton of credit for coming together or this investment.
Special call out to CoreOS as the conversion from etcdv2 to etcdv3 which was
was critical to the effort!

Disclosure: I work on Google on Kubernetes.

------
swissmade09
This is awesome. Congrats!

One thing that is missing (or hard to find) is the number of etcd nodes and
the number of Kube master nodes that were used to back this cluster. Are there
recommendations for this? For example, does adding more etcd or master nodes
improve performance? My assumption is that scaling etcd or master nodes would
allow the cluster to tolerate more failures and not improve performance, but I
am not 100% certain. If there is an official doc on this, that would be great.

~~~
TheIronYuppie
Just one for both! When online, please check out my talk. I cover all of this
and more about how we host Kubernetes at Google.

